# 5 Singers You'd Most Like to Hear Live



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

If you could see either a present day singer or go back in time to the past to hear a historic singer, who would you like to see and in what. Name you top 5 please.
For me it would be:1.Rosa Ponselle in Norma, 2. Birgit Nilsson in Tristan, 3. Joan Sutherland in Lucia, 4. Fat Callas in Norma, 5.Kirsten Flagstad in Gotterdammerung, Sorry... the are all dead now.


----------



## suteetat (Feb 25, 2013)

Melchior and Flagstad in Tristan und isolde, Callas in Norma, Nilsson in Turandot, Milanov in Aida or Trovatore with Gigli I supposed.
No present day singers as there is still a good chance I will get to see them eventually without too much wishing


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

suteetat said:


> Melchior and Flagstad in Tristan und isolde, Callas in Norma, Nilsson in Turandot, Milanov in Aida or Trovatore with Gigli I supposed.
> No present day singers as there is still a good chance I will get to see them eventually without too much wishing


 You made me revise my list. I'd be happy with any on your list as well


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Jonas Kaufmann in Lohengrin; Klaus Florian Vogt in Lohengrin; Peter Mattei in Billy Budd, Andreas Scholl in Giulio Cesare, and Senesino in Artaserse (that way I'd get to hear Farinelli too).


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Zinka Milanov--the greatest diva of modern times.
Caruso--well,of course.
Chaliapin,completely overwhelming.
Titta Ruffo,the baritone with the giant voice.
Ernestine Schumann-Heink,the greatest contralto ever.
Geraldine Farrar, the beautiful soprano.
Martinelli, the paramount Otello.
Richard Tauber.
John McCormack.
Lawrence Tibbett,a great character and actor---his voice went too early.
Adelina Patti in her prime--my goodness !!
Gigli. But not in Trovatore, not his thing rather Boheme, L'Elisir,Lucia,


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

mamascarlatti said:


> Jonas Kaufmann in Lohengrin; Klaus Florian Vogt in Lohengrin; Peter Mattei in Billy Budd, Andreas Scholl in Giulio Cesare, and Senesino in Artaserse (that way I'd get to hear Farinelli too).


 Very interesting choices!


----------



## Zabirilog (Mar 10, 2013)

Siegfried Jerusalem and Anne Evans in Siegfried/Götterdämmerung, Waltraud Meier and Jerusalem (again!) in Tristan und Isolde, Jonas Kaufmann in Parsifal, and... Anna Netrebko in Tosca! (let's see will it ever happen)


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

i'd like to see Mario Lanza as Siegfried in _Siegfried_.


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

If going back in time is possible, I would go to the premiere of Nozze di Figaro ! Or to hear the original Queen of the Night. Or listen to a castrato. Or ask Mozart to beat the tempi for Don Giovanni 

And I really would have liked to be able to see/hear Callas live, Traviata/Norma/Tosca, well anything...


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Dongiovanni said:


> If going back in time is possible, I would go to the premiere of Nozze di Figaro ! Or to hear the original Queen of the Night. Or listen to a castrato. Or ask Mozart to beat the tempi for Don Giovanni
> 
> And I really would have liked to be able to see/hear Callas live, Traviata/Norma/Tosca, well anything...


 Flawless. I forgot! about hearing a castroto. Can you imagine hearing Farrinelli!


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

1 - Callas as Norma
2 - Sutherland as Norma with Horne as Adalgisa
3 - Cotrubas as Adina
4 - Battle as Adina
5 - Peters as Rosina

- but I'd love to have seen Milnes, Domingo, Cappuccilli, Furlanetto, Ramey, Christoff, Cossotto etc in their prime as well ... gosh who wouldn't right?


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

guythegreg said:


> 1 - Callas as Norma
> 2 - Sutherland as Norma with Horne as Adalgisa
> 3 - Cotrubas as Adina
> 4 - Battle as Adina
> ...


Not really very historic are they,I could have seen all of them---I didn't ,at least not live.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

I've already heard Jonas Kaufmann live several times . . . but one more can't hurt. Heck, a whole bunch more can't hurt!  But anyway --

My top five:
- Jonas Kaufmann and Sena Jurinac in _Fidelio_
- Fritz Wunderlich as Tamino
- Sherrill Milnes as Rigoletto
- Camilla Nylund as Elisabetta di Valois
- Werner Krenn as Idamante


----------



## Zabirilog (Mar 10, 2013)

MAuer said:


> - Camilla Nylund as Elisabetta di Valois


She's great! I support! (And she's from the same city as me...)


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

moody said:


> Not really very historic are they,I could have seen all of them---I didn't ,at least not live.


Well, they're historic to me ...


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

Caruso in anything 
Franco Corelli in anything
Callas in anything
The opening night cast of Magic Flute
Pauline Viardot
-Daughter (and student) of Manuel Garcia, the first Almaviva.
-Sister of Maria Malabran, the first Maria Stuarda and who sang Rosina to her father’s Almaviva.
-Originated roles for Gounod, Berlioz, and Meyerbeer. Dedicatee of Saint Saens' Samson and Delilah.
-Frequent piano duetist with Chopin.
-Came out of retirement to sing the premiere of the alto rhapsody at Brahms’ urging.
-One timer owner of Mozart’s orginal manuscript of Don Giovanni. (Her family gave the first performance in the US in the presence of Da Ponte.)
-Many modern singers can trace their “lineage” of instruction back to her.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Well... I'd just love to meet the outrageous Julie d'Aubigny AKA Mademoiselle de Maupin.
Lauritz Melchior and Kirsten Flagstad in _Tristan und Isolde_
Fritz Wunderlich in _The Magic Flute_
Lisa della Casa in Richard Strauss' _Arabella_ and _Four Last Songs_ 
Kathleen Ferrier performing Mahler's _Das Lied von der Erde_
Lorraine Hunt Lieberson performing Peter Lieberson's _Neruda Songs_
Hans Hotter performing Schubert's _Winterreise_
Elisabeth Schwarzkopf performing in Strauss _Der Rosenkavalier_
Maria Callas in _La Traviata_ or _Tosca_


----------



## RobertoDevereux (Feb 12, 2013)

What about Jussi Bjoerling??

Bjoerling in Un Ballo in Maschera and Romeo et Juliette
Chaliapin in Don Carlo
Del Monaco and Domingo in Otello
Jon Vickers in Otello and Peter Grimes

Hmmm... no women on this list... 

RD

EDIT: P.S. All conducted by Carlos Kleiber pls!


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Well... I'd just love to meet the outrageous Julie d'Aubigny AKA Mademoiselle de Maupin.
> Lauritz Melchior and Kirsten Flagstad in _Tristan und Isolde_
> Fritz Wunderlich in _The Magic Flute_
> Lisa della Casa in Richard Strauss' _Arabella_ and _Four Last Songs_
> ...


You disappoint me,I was expecting a real blaster from you !
Do another one --go on!


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Well... I'd just love to meet the outrageous Julie d'Aubigny AKA Mademoiselle de Maupin.
> Lauritz Melchior and Kirsten Flagstad in _Tristan und Isolde_
> Fritz Wunderlich in _The Magic Flute_
> Lisa della Casa in Richard Strauss' _Arabella_ and _Four Last Songs_
> ...


I went through a very serious Kathleen Ferrier phase many years back and read her biography. I remember someone saying her mouth cavity was so large you could easily push an apple to the back of her throat.
I loved her in Brahms.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Zabirilog said:


> She's great! I support! (And she's from the same city as me...)


I first heard her on the _Fidelio_ video with Kaufmann, and she's a terrific Leonore. I also have the Oehms recording of the original 1805 version of the opera, again with her Leonore. It's an incredibly difficult role, but she has no problems with it. She's definitely one of my favorite sopranos today.


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

Seattleoperafan said:


> Flawless. I forgot! about hearing a castroto. Can you imagine hearing Farrinelli!


There is a BBC documentary about digitally reconstructing the castrato voice. Not sure it's a success though. Still worth viewing just for the interesting background info.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 29, 2012)

andrea bocelli, Leontyne Price, Plácido Domingo, Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau & Jason Donovan.

Thank you 

Ryan


----------



## JCarmel (Feb 3, 2013)

5 singers I'd most like to hear live are any 5 good ones that have recently died.....


----------



## HumphreyAppleby (Apr 11, 2013)

1. Nicolai Gedda in Benvenuto Cellini or Werther
2. Anita Cerquetti in anything
3. Montserrat Caballe as Liu in Turandot
4. Mario Sereni as Scarpia (even though he never did it)
5. Paul Robeson in anything


----------



## Ritter (Apr 11, 2013)

1- Callas as Norma
2- Hotter as Wotan
3- Nilsson as Isolde
4- Monserrat Caballé as Lucrezia Borgia (her debut at the Carnegie Hall)
5- MacNeil as Rigoletto

...

Of course my list would be endless and it may be different if I wrote it at another time.


----------



## RobertoDevereux (Feb 12, 2013)

HumphreyAppleby said:


> 1. Nicolai Gedda in Benvenuto Cellini or Werther
> 2. Anita Cerquetti in anything
> 3. Montserrat Caballe as Liu in Turandot
> 4. Mario Sereni as Scarpia (even though he never did it)
> 5. Paul Robeson in anything


Nice nick, Sir Humphrey! 

Bernard W.


----------



## Volve (Apr 14, 2013)

1. Nilsson in any role
2. Corelli as Calaf
3. Fischer-Dieskau, again, in any role :lol:
4. Hans Hotter as Wotan
5. Berit Lindholm as Brunnhilde.


----------



## dionisio (Jul 30, 2012)

mamascarlatti said:


> Jonas Kaufmann in Lohengrin; Klaus Florian Vogt in Lohengrin; Peter Mattei in Billy Budd, Andreas Scholl in Giulio Cesare, and Senesino in Artaserse (that way I'd get to hear Farinelli too).


Right! If we can choose any, dead or alive, i'd follow mamascarlatti. The premiere of Vinci's Artaserse would be fine for me also.

Dead:
Farinelli
Luísa Todi
Ludwig Schnorr von Carolsfeld (i had to hear the first tristan)
Melchior
Tebaldi
Bonisolli (sorry but i had to include Bonisolli in this list)

Alive
Max Emanuel Cencic
Elina Garanca
Domingo
Netrebko
Waltraud Meier

These lists would go on and on, specially for those who are dead. Nilsson, Price, FastCaruso, Fischer-Diskau, Bergonzi, Callas, Sutherland, Pavarotti (yes! The most beautiful voice for Rodolfo and Nemorino for me), Wunderlich, Lanza (remembering his films), Los Angeles, di Stephano, Schawrzkopf, Ghiaurov, Kraus (_as Faust_), Hoffman, Christa Ludwig, Windgassen etc., and also Alagna, Cossoto, Freni, Scotto, Milnes, Carreras (when he had a voice), etc.


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FzOn2pNi0Lc*

Jussi Bjorling in anything.


























For me, he is The Tenor.


----------



## dionisio (Jul 30, 2012)

good choice, CypressWillow


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

dionisio said:


> good choice, CypressWillow


Thank you. You love him too? He represents such a healthy, pure, strong, sensitive genius for me. No hysteria, no pandering to the audience. *sigh* Sad we lost him so young.


----------



## Gizmo (Mar 28, 2013)

Jussi Bjorling in anything.
Franco Corelli in Turandot
Luciana Pavarotti and Maria Chiara in Aida
Victoria de Los Angles in anything
Renata Tabaldi in anything
Maria Callas in Tosca/Norma


----------



## HumphreyAppleby (Apr 11, 2013)

Mr. Devereux (or should I say Woolley?), I would like to reciprocate your overture, and congratulate you on your nominal discernment.


----------



## dionisio (Jul 30, 2012)

I forgot Franco Fagioli !!!!! How stupid am i!


----------



## BaronAlstromer (Apr 13, 2013)

I have not come very far int he world of opera yet, but I would like to hear swedish soprano Hillevi Martinpelto.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

BaronAlstromer said:


> I have not come very far int he world of opera yet, but I would like to hear swedish soprano Hillevi Martinpelto.


She has a beautiful voice. She sings the role of Reiza in the John Eliot Gardiner CD recording of Weber's _Oberon_.


----------



## BaronAlstromer (Apr 13, 2013)

I have bought one cd with music from different gustavian operas where she is one of the singers.


----------



## GiulioCesare (Apr 9, 2013)

Connolly!!!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

GiulioCesare said:


> Connolly!!!


in Giulio Cesare!! She owns that role.


----------

